# Wilson Staff FG49 history



## Jason Price (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for some background on my clubs. I have a set of Wilson FG 49s 2-SW. I love them. Such a small sweet spot but when you find it... Wow! Can you give me some background and/or history? 

Also, if I were to sell, what should I ask for?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Jason


----------



## RGDave (Sep 6, 2012)

I have seen these, sure. 

Tour blade with a massive hozel from the 1980s. Very similar to Mizuno TPs as I remember it.

Quite rare, but probably only to a collector of Staff clubs = small market.

You can pick up "vgc" TPs for Â£100 or so. I had some TP9s, bought them for Â£125 and sold them for Â£125. But that was 15 years ago.

I wouldn't hold your breath on the value.


----------



## Jason Price (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Dave. That's good info. Very little available on the set so it's really appreciated. I'll keep hold of them I think as they're beautiful to look at.


----------

